# Composers/pieces similar to these?



## petitepenis (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys. So I really like the following pieces:

Mosolov - Piano Sonata No. 2; I "Sonata"
Scriabin - Vers La Flamme

I'd love to explore some more similar pieces/composers. Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------

